# Mouse cursor in bhyve FreeBSD not moving



## i-bsd (Aug 10, 2018)

Installed a bhyve instance of FreeBSD for testing. Mouse cursor appears and clicks work (I can click the line it's hovering over) but mouse movement is not picked up.

Using TigerVNC client.

Anyone familiar with this issue and know how to fix it?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 14, 2018)

Yeah, I noticed this too. Booting a FreeBSD VM using UEFI graphics and enabled xhci. Mouse is detected inside the VM but doesn't work. Framebuffer itself works as I'm able to start an X session but mouse simply doesn't want to move.


----------



## Paul Edwin Mastin (Jun 16, 2019)

I've had a similar issue; has anyone found a resolution to it?


----------



## nrgmilk (Nov 22, 2019)

Disable xhci mouse.


----------



## mcmike (Jan 2, 2020)

KDE Plasma 5 on FreeBSD 12.1 on FreeNAS 11.2 bhyve virtualized works. Install tightVNC server via serial console and start it.
Mouse works fine via vncviewer.


----------



## mcmike (Jan 2, 2020)

And edit .vnc/xstartup on your client last line:
startkde &


----------



## mcmike (Jan 2, 2020)

Pardon ;-) on your server.


----------

